

Ask HN: Are email providers getting more strict with mail from your web app? - callmeed

Lately, one of our web apps (Rails) has been receiving more bounce backs and delays when trying to send mail. Yahoo! mail seems to be the biggest problem. We've already lost a customer who was frustrated that they couldn't reset their password.<p>Has anyone else noticed email providers getting more strict with email from your app? I've set up SPF records and domainkeys. Still no love.
======
mmelin
One thing I have noticed is that more and more providers are requring valid
reverse lookups for your mailserver's IP. About a month ago Sweden's largest
ISP activated that feature late on a Friday night without any prior notice,
causing mass panic and consulting opportunities.

